# help needed for multi car policy



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi all my car insurance is due on the 17th and the last few weeks iv been doing a bit of shopping around. 
im 21 had my licence for 4 and a half years, clean licence, 3 YNC and one accident. the car is a o4 corsa sri 1.8.

my renewal price is £1148 with my mam as a named driver which is more than what iv been paying so far. after doing some searching iv had a price off admiral for £741 with my mam as a named driver.

I then received a phone call off them to see if they could do me a better deal.
and as my mams car insurance is with them and was renewed last month they suggested a multi car policy and adding my dad as a named driver to my car aswel.

I told them that my mams policy has just been renewed last month and they sead its not a problem as they will only bring that car over onto my policy when it ends next november. and the price they gave me was £548 

this is the 1st time im considering a multi car policy and iv got a few questions

how dose the no claims work
will it affect both cars if one needs to claim?
will i need to renew a multi car policy next year to claim this years NCB?

and is it anything tying me into having to renew the multi car policy in the future?

any help that youv got will be much appreciated

thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1. The no claims bonus is seperate for each person and each person earn their own NCB bonus.
2. No it won't affect the others.
3. No you don't need to renew the policy to gain your NCB bonus.

I've had a multi-car policy with Admiral for 2 years now and not had any issues.


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

im on multi car and i find it great im 22 with 5 years paying 800 pound for my 2.5 v6 zs if i wasnt on this was going to be 3k to insuer it


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for that guys and DMH-01 youv told me exactly what i needed. 

the price is less than half what chirchill wants


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

i think its a great way to insure! i got myself and my 23 year old missus on my corsa for £390! unbeatable


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i agree.

i never thought of trying a multi car policy before but if all gose well tomorrow i will be going for it again and recommend it to others


----------



## sgwilliams187 (Jun 13, 2011)

how dose the no claims work.
* each vehicle is classed as a separate risk so NCB is earnt separately (sp?) as well*

will it affect both cars if one needs to claim?
* No the only reason it would affect the other vehicle/s is if the driver who had a claim is named on there, they would change the drivers rating, but this is the same as a single car policy apart from the system automatically updates the driver details on the other risks *

will i need to renew a multi car policy next year to claim this years NCB?
* same as a normal policy, they send you your price, your happy = you continue, your not happy ring them before the renewal and as them to stop at renewal *

and is it anything tying me into having to renew the multi car policy in the future? 
*nope theres no secret ties, you pay for your term on cover, if you want to stop contact them at renewal, you want to carry on , check your payment details are correct and carry on driving*


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you all for your help iv now taken the policy out and saved a lot of money


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i've just gone through the same thing for the first time, but the second car was insured back in august (your mum in november).

i was told even when i pay pro rata for the second car come Aug-2012 to Nov-2012, this second car being my wife's car she gets a year ncb in 3 months, so would be interesting to see if your mum gets an extra year ncb for a month or less policy?


----------

